# Has Anyone Converted A "portable" Gas Grill From High Pressure To Low Pressure



## Mustang Outbacker

I have added a second quick disconnect on the underside of my 28RSDS and I want to use it for a gas grill. I am looking at purchasing a Coleman Road Trip Pro grill that is designed for use with the disposeable high pressure cylinders. What I want to know is has anyone attepted or done a conversion on a gas grill designed for high pressure gas (I.E. has a built in regulator) and changed it to low pressure (taking the built in regulator outor bypassing it) and using a low presure source like the same one on our Outbacks outside cook top?.........any help will be appreciated! I would like to know this hopefully prior to purchasing the Road Trip Pro........Thanks


----------



## darinandsherry

If I understand you correctly it may be as simple as obtaining the correct adapter hose to connect to the quick connect on the trailer with the correct fitting on the other end to connect to your new gas grill. You would still be utilizing the regulator that comes with your gas grill that way.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

First, Welcome to Outbackers!!

I think the Weber Q is much easier to adapt since the regulator and the flame control valve are separate. Many grills have both the flame control and regulator packaged together, so you cannot remove one from the other. I believe the Coleman falls into this category.

HERE is what I did with a Weber Q grill. It was pretty easy.

DAN


----------



## GarethsDad

Camco makes a low pressure quick connect hose with a adjustable flame regulator. Part# 57274 http://www.amazon.com/Camco-57274-Control-Valve-Connect/dp/B0024E62CU and hose #57280 http://www.amazon.com/Camco-57280-Quick-Connect-Gas-Hose/dp/B0024E62OI/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1277049747&sr=1-1 . James


----------



## outback loft

You have to remove the pressure regulator off of the grill to do it. The issue with this is that a good portion of the smaller portable grills have the flame adjustment built in to the regulator. I took the regulator off of my Weber Q and used it off the built in Quick Disconnect, but I use the grill other places as well, so it was a hassle to keep putting the regulator on and off. I now just use the grill with its own regulator and a separate 20lb propane tank with a distribution tree. I put the Coleman lamp on top, and then have two hookups for other items, one of which is my grill. I am going on the second season of grilling off of the single 20lb tank too. Granted it is just me I am cooking for, but I go out for week long trips, every other week, so look at it this way, I spend half the year in my Outback, and it is actually not a big deal carrying the extra tank.


----------



## therink

Hi, I just purchased a new weber q and plan on hooking to the QD on my 5er. I don't want to carry the 20 lb tank any more. I will say the Weber Q is the best portable grill I have ever had. It was pricey bit worth it. I am pretty sure it will last more than a few years, unlike most grills. I think I will visit a welding supply store near me for the QD and long hose I need.


----------



## forceten

I have the colman road trip grill. I so wanted to do this. Even to the point of trying to get the quick connect hoses and hook up to the outback. Got all the hoses and adapters and hooked up and no go. Can't have 2 psi regulators together. I could do the bypass at the propane tanks and run a new unregulated line to the grill. But I really wanted to use the quick connect that was already on the side of the outback for the outside stove.

I have been looking but have yet to find anything that will screw into the coleman grill and not having to use the part that comes with the grill. That part has a built in regulator that you cant separate.

For right now instead of using the small throw away bottles I got the hookup hose and use a 20 pound propane tank thats just for the grill.


----------

